# Severn Trent Water Supply.



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Not sure if this is posted elsewhere or if people are already aware. But just in case a few missed it this is possibly a vital issue to bring to your attention.

Our tap water supply is being taken from deeper underground following the relatively dry spring we've enjoyed. This means the water is being purified in a way that is fine for us and our cats and dogs to drink, but our herp fauna can be adversily affected. Severn Trent recommend (if you don't already) dechlorinating/bottled water/rain water for all reps/phibs/birds et cetera.

Jake


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Hadnt heard this, do you have a link to where Severn Trent have made this statement? Not sure if my work knows and it could be very relevant.


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

I checked but couldn't find anything. Was all a little confusing and took me to the incorrect pages. I was sent it in a letter, but have lost the letter so can not scan it in.

Let me google that for you


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

The best bet is for people to spread the news around on here and if in doubt just call your supplier.


----------

